# Let's PARTY



## Kayelle (Jul 13, 2020)

We're throwing a Covid 19 food and drink party right here at DC...


BYOB and BYOF.......
 What are you bringing.......??? Music? Drinks? Munchies? 

Show us your masks!


We've all been cooped up and sad toooooo long...
*Let's Party!! Safely!
*


----------



## taxlady (Jul 13, 2020)

What a great idea Kayelle. Do want to do it for a specific date? Or do we want it to be an ongoing party?

I have to think about what I will be bringing.

In the mean time, here's a picture of me in one of my masks. A friend of mine makes them. As someone who has done a lot of sewing, I say these are really well made. This is her website: Atelier Fiber Arts.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 14, 2020)

Glad you like the idea Taxi, and I really like your mask!


What would be a good date for the wild party to start......? We could have a month long party or even more. We're sure not going anywhere.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 14, 2020)

When I was little we used to drive by a Suburban Polynesian restaurant.   "floor show nightly" in neon  w dancing hula girls marquee   I was young and thought this must a very sophisticated restaurant. I might  also have gotten my Ernest Hemingway mixed up with Paul Gauguin.   I always thought we should go there for dinner sometime, but one or the other or Both parents said "lock your doors."   Imagine,  I grew up and we went to a Chinese restaurant that had pupu platter appetizers.   I didn't know what this is,  but it vaguely reminded of a tiki bar,  and when the serving came out with deep fried chicken wings, regular egg rolls and Mozzarella Stix ( yes, probably  spelled with an X) it was a wee disappointment.  

All this to say, this is my RSVP.  I'm in -- Best foot forward, ok, clean hands forward. Not sure what I might bring yet.  It probably won't be a pupu platter, however,  if this is  someone else's special dish I think it's a swell idea


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 14, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> We're throwing a Covid 19 food and drink party right here at DC...
> 
> 
> BYOB and BYOF.......
> ...


LOVE this idea! Count me in!!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 14, 2020)

When?


----------



## roadfix (Jul 14, 2020)

Let me see if I can get a hall pass from my wife...


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm in.  I'm bringing my new found favorite recipe, Andy's Ranch potato salad and I'll add the ranch dressing recipe I use.

Ranch Dressing

1 cup mayo
1/4 cup milk
1 t. garlic powder
1 t. onion powder
1/4 t. salt
black pepper
1 T. apple cider vinegar
2 t. fresh chopped parsley

Whisk together in a bowl.


The potato salad  recipe calls for 1/2 cup ranch dressing and I add another round of the dry seasonings from the dressing recipe for the dry ranch packet in the recipe.


Photo is a thinly disguised attempt to hide the non-haircut.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 14, 2020)

I'll do something in my Vortex.  
Daughter made our masks.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 14, 2020)

_*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd5ssTq_QVwThe party starts now.*_ *No time to waste at our age. Get yer dancing shoes on and sing along!*


----------



## cookieee (Jul 14, 2020)

I remember years ago when I used to have my Cooking Game of the Week on the Cooking Light Bulletin Board, I would throw a Pool Party. That was always the best time of the 10 years it ran (at least for me lol). I remember this one member (Ham) used to always bring his little yellow ducky. lol.  We would have people bring something for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Would you like us to do this now and make a whole day of it?


----------



## cookieee (Jul 14, 2020)

Of course, some people didn't go home for days. LOL  

Kayelle, can we use your house. lol


----------



## cookieee (Jul 14, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> _*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd5ssTq_QVwThe party starts now.*_ *No time to waste at our age. Get yer dancing shoes on and sing along!*



Kayelle, you are a SWEETHEART !!!!!!!!!

Thank you, I really needed that.

LET'S PARTY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 14, 2020)

Bob Seger is way up high on my list of performers that I like.

Is it time for Margaritas?


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 14, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Bob Seger is way up high on my list of performers that I like.
> 
> Is it time for Margaritas?




You bet yer bippy it's time Taxi......recipe and picture please?


----------



## msmofet (Jul 14, 2020)

Frozen watermelon margarita is my favorite


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 14, 2020)

Love your "ready to party" masks *Taxi, Beth and Ross!! *


----------



## taxlady (Jul 14, 2020)

My Margarita recipe is:

1 part lemon or lime juice or some of each (our preference)
2 parts triple sec. If you can only get the stuff with less than 35% alcohol, use Cointreau.
4 parts tequila

Shake with ice and strain into pretty glasses. If you like, put salt on the rims of the glasses.

The only pix I can find on my 'puter of Margaritas have other stuff too. This one seems appropriate, 'cause ABTs are great party food.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 14, 2020)

cookieee said:


> Of course, some people didn't go home for days. LOL
> 
> Kayelle, can we use your house. lol




My house wouldn't be much fun cookie, but we could have it at my secret private beach and even party all day and night there, complete with a big ole bonfire. Yay!!! Check out the pictures here. https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/random-photo-thread-iii-104585.html


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 14, 2020)

taxlady said:


> My Margarita recipe is:
> 
> 1 part lemon or lime juice or some of each (our preference)
> 2 parts triple sec. If you can only get the stuff with less than 35% alcohol, use Cointreau.
> ...




Hey GF..you sure know how to put out the spread.


----------



## cookieee (Jul 14, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> My house wouldn't be much fun cookie, but we could have it at my secret private beach and even party all day and night there, complete with a big ole bonfire. Yay!!! Check out the pictures here. https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/random-photo-thread-iii-104585.html



Kayelle, what a beautiful place for the party. I live only a few miles from the beach over here on the east coast.  Grew up spending a lot of my time at the beach. Sad to say, it has been quite a few years since I last saw the ocean. It will be fun to party at your private beach. Thank you for inviting us all. I volunteer DH as part of the clean up crew. lol

Oh I just remembered the time difference.  4:30 PM here, would that be 1:30 PM  there?


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 14, 2020)

*OK folks, let's hit the beach. Get those masks on...*


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 14, 2020)

I'll bring kielbasa, sausage rolls, and beer.

Here is my mask -


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 14, 2020)

I'll be there! I'll bring my neighborhood-famous summer peach sangria with honey-mint simple syrup! [emoji484] My couscous salad with grilled vegetables and lemon-herb vinaigrette is also nicely refreshing and goes with any grilled proteins


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 14, 2020)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I'll bring kielbasa, sausage rolls, and beer.
> 
> Here is my mask -




Sounds perfect. I love your mask...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 14, 2020)

Did someone say "party"? : mrgreen:


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm bringing Angry Orchard Hard Cider and Dill Dip in a pumpernickel bread bowl!  Someone play "Down in Mexico" by The Coasters!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 14, 2020)

Nifty mask Kathleen.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 15, 2020)

I’m getting tested for COVID this Thursday so until I know I’m clean I won’t be able to mingle.   Just being cautious.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 15, 2020)

roadfix said:


> I’m getting tested for COVID this Thursday so until I know I’m clean I won’t be able to mingle.   Just being cautious.


Virtual hugs to you {{{friend}}} Thoughts are with you..keep us posted ok?


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 15, 2020)

Kathleen said:


> I'm bringing Angry Orchard Hard Cider and Dill Dip in a pumpernickel bread bowl!  Someone play "Down in Mexico" by The Coasters!




LOVED the Coasters and all the Doo Whop. The *mask is way too cool!*
We ordered two face shields from Amazon today, not that we're going anywhere fun except here.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 15, 2020)

I hope all turns out right for you, Roadfix.  Such scary times.


Thanks, Taxlady!  I don't know who sent it to me but I really like it.  It has a space for inserts.

I love doo-wop, Kayelle.  Actually, I love most music.  Also, I have a hat that has a detachable face-shield.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Jul 15, 2020)

Linda and I are joining the party....... I'm bringing a gallon of my RUM Punch, and Linda is bringing spicy lamb kebabs for the Barbie:


If I look angry to you, I'm not ----- and if Linda looks scared, she's not.
And BTW, I cut Linda's hair twice during this COVID crisis, and she's trimmed me 3 times !


----------



## taxlady (Jul 15, 2020)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> Linda and I are joining the party....... I'm bringing a gallon of my RUM Punch, and Linda is bringing spicy lamb kebabs for the Barbie:
> 
> 
> If I look angry to you, I'm not ----- and if Linda looks scared, she's not.
> And BTW, I cut Linda's hair twice during this COVID crisis, and she's trimmed me 3 times !



I don't think you look angry. I think Linda looks startled or surprised, not scared. BTW, nice name . I'm a Linda too. There's a lot of us in my age group.

Rum punch sounds good and I can hardly wait to try those spicy lamb kebabs. Recipe please.

DH and I haven't bothered with hair trimming / cutting. We both just wear ours in pony tails.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Jul 15, 2020)

You're right, Linda -    my Linda does look more surprised than scared.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 15, 2020)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> Linda and I are joining the party....... I'm bringing a gallon of my RUM Punch, and Linda is bringing spicy lamb kebabs for the Barbie:
> 
> 
> If I look angry to you, I'm not ----- and if Linda looks scared, she's not.
> *And BTW, I cut Linda's hair twice during this COVID crisis, and she's trimmed me 3 times !*




Hey...welcome Paul and Linda! Oh boy, I love RUM and lamb too!
Good looking couple you are...*and so well kept too.*


----------



## roadfix (Jul 15, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Virtual hugs to you {{{friend}}} Thoughts are with you..keep us posted ok?





Hey thanks!   It’s just a precautionary thing as my step-mother’s care taker was exposed to someone, also under her care,  who tested positive.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 15, 2020)

Since Cheryl J is still being shy,  I will make a bowl of her Corn and Black Bean Salad.   It's one of my favorite DC recipes and make it often.  You all need to try this.  AND,  I hope Cheryl will join us!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/black-bean-and-corn-salad-92149.html


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 15, 2020)

I made this recently (yesterday) and think it's party worthy.

Potato Salad with Haricots Verts, Roquefort and Walnuts

For the salad:
2 pounds baby red-skinned potatoes, quartered
8 tablespoons Mustard Vinaigrette
2/3 cup crumbled Roquefort cheese
1/2 pound haricots verts, trimmed
1/3 cup walnuts, toasted, chopped
--
Mustard Vinaigrette:
•1/4 cup Dijon mustard
•3 tablespoons white wine vinegar
•3/4 cup olive oil
•2 or 3 shallots, chopped
•2 tablespoons chopped fresh rosemary
•2 teaspoons chopped fresh sage
Add 2 tablespoons chopped tarragon to vinaigrette but not to the potato oven mix.


To make Mustard Vinaigrette:
Mix mustard and vinegar in bowl. Gradually whisk in oil. Mix in shallots and herbs. Season with salt and pepper.
Can be made 1 day ahead. Cover, chill. Bring to room temperature, mix before using.


To make potato salad:
Preheat oven to 450°F.
Mix potatoes and 3 tablespoons vinaigrette in a zip lock bag and transfer to a large baking dish. Distribute potatoes in a single layer. Roast 20 minutes.
Reduce oven temperature to 375°F. and continue roasting until potatoes are tender and golden brown, stirring occasionally, about 50 minutes.
Transfer to large bowl and cool slightly. Mix in 3 tablespoons vinaigrette and 1/3 cup Roquefort cheese. Season to taste with salt and pepper.
Cook haricots verts in large pot of boiling salted water until crisp-tender, about 3 minutes. Drain. Rinse under cold water to cool; drain well. Transfer to medium bowl. Mix in 3 tablespoons cheese, 2 tablespoons vinaigrette and walnuts. Season with salt and pepper.
Arrange beans on platter. Mound potatoes in center of platter atop beans. Sprinkle with remaining cheese.

Bon Appetit May 1994

My notes:  
Yes,  1/4 cup dijon.  your oven will smell very mustardy, but it dissipates.
I have never added the walnuts.  No reason.
If small potatoes,  cut a strip of peel  off.  Yukon gold potatoes work well too.
I used a small onion, no shallots today.
If you do not prefer some of the listed herbs,  use Thyme, fresh oregano or marjoram, and add some basil just before tossing the salad together
I used 1/4 cup red wine vinegar because that's what I had.
Serve at room temperature,  great for parties.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 15, 2020)

taxlady said:


> I don't think you look angry. I think Linda looks startled or surprised, not scared. BTW, nice name . I'm a Linda too. There's a lot of us in my age group.
> 
> Rum punch sounds good and I can hardly wait to try those spicy lamb kebabs. Recipe please.
> 
> DH and I haven't bothered with hair trimming / cutting. We both just wear ours in pony tails.



I am rocking my long, grey ponytail.  I've not worn ponytails in years, but am finding it rather fun.    I will bet you are rocking yours too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 15, 2020)

No way to take a picture, ATM. I took my mask off at work and tossed it in the trash as I left. No stops on the way home, but I have a few homemade masks in the car if needed. 8 hours in a mask, I need to let my skin breathe!

I'm bringing a huge shrimp and surimi platter with my homemade cocktail sauce:

2 10ounce bottles of chili sauce
8 ounces of fresh grated horseradish
the juice from 2 large lemons

decorating the platter with sliced lemons and limes and the itty bitty bottles of Tajin.

I'll bring my own water and watch you guys party.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65FimVAOpH8


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Jul 15, 2020)

PF - Your cocktail sauce sounds like DYNAMITE in a dip bowl !
And I mean that in the best way possible - it's my kind of sauce to really awaken the taste buds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 15, 2020)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> PF - Your cocktail sauce sounds like DYNAMITE in a dip bowl !
> And I mean that in the best way possible - it's my kind of sauce to really awaken the taste buds.



Thanks!  My tartar Sauce would make your jaws ache, but I really have no recipe for it...I just keep adding fresh lemon juice to homemade mayo and dill relish until it tastes right to me.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 16, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 16, 2020)

PF, I love a cocktail sauce with a kick.  Yours sounds awesome!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm in!! 

I see no one has ponied up the appetizers, so I'll make some!
Did someone say PUPUS?! 
I tried to make these all with Social Distancing in mind, 
picks and skewers are a wonderful thing!!!! 



Teriyaki Chicken Skewers



Soft Pretzels



Teriyaki Spam® Musubi



Diced Ham & Veggie Crescent Ring



Deviled Eggs with Dill Pickles



Ham & Swiss Cheese Crescent Pinwheels



Pepperoni Pizza Crescent Pinwheels w/ Marinara



Assorted Flavored Mini Cheeseballs on Pretzel Sticks



Mini Meatball Parmesan



Melon wrapped in Prosciutto





... and I have my mask on!!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 16, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm in!!
> 
> I see no one has ponied up the appetizers, so I'll make some!
> Did someone say PUPUS?!
> ...




I'm so glad you showed up GF...you've been missed lately. Ohhh the pictures of your appy's are to die for!
*LET'S PARTY...*


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 17, 2020)

I am SO late to this party.   I made a pot of navy bean and bacon soup yesterday and would like to submit this to the ongoing party.  Pretty dang good....no pics, though.  

What a fun thread, Kay!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 17, 2020)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Since Cheryl J is still being shy,  I will make a bowl of her Corn and Black Bean Salad.   It's one of my favorite DC recipes and make it often.  You all need to try this.  AND,*  I hope Cheryl will join us!*
> 
> https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/black-bean-and-corn-salad-92149.html




You are the sweetest, Whisk.   It's about time I make that one again as well. I could live off that for a couple of days.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 17, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No way to take a picture, ATM. I took my mask off at work and tossed it in the trash as I left. No stops on the way home, but I have a few homemade masks in the car if needed. 8 hours in a mask, I need to let my skin breathe!
> 
> I'm bringing a huge shrimp and surimi platter with my homemade cocktail sauce:
> 
> ...




Love your shrimp and surimi platter Princess, but I'm especially lovin' your choice of music...!  Love the Eagles...


----------



## msmofet (Jul 17, 2020)

You can never have enough appetizers.

Spinach Pies



Salsa



Cheese and Pepperoni Chips



Cheese Chips



Cream Cheese, Green Olive and Walnuts Poppers


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Jul 17, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm in!!
> 
> I see no one has ponied up the appetizers, so I'll make some!
> Did someone say PUPUS?!
> ...


 

All of those appies look scrumptious !


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 17, 2020)

*Cheryl...*I was banking on you not being able to resist a party!! Welcome home, now lets dance!!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 17, 2020)

This is hysterical...I remember it well. It's how I met my late husband.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETX03Zjtarc


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 17, 2020)

*HEH! What About Dessert?*

Since we've got so many folks joining in ... 



From Scratch Triple layered Carrot Cake



Cheese Cake



Deluxe Brownies



Cake Pops



Chocolate Dream Whip Pie



*CG*'s Triple Chocolate Cake with Ganache, Coconut and Pecans 



DH's "Mother's Cake" aka Yellow Cake w/Chocolate Icing



Land `O Lakes Jumbo Chocolate Chip Cookies



Chocolate Dipped and Embellished fresh Strawberries



Mini Pineapple Upside Down Cakes



Fresh Strawberry Short Cake



and for the kid in all of us, Rice Krispies Treats


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 17, 2020)

*K-Girl*, you really dolled up that chocolate cake! And to think that's I've been happy eating it with only a powdered sugar dusting. You've inspired me. No guarantee that I'll get fancy next time I make it, though.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 17, 2020)

Love all the food photos and music suggestions!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 18, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *K-Girl*, you really dolled up that chocolate cake! And to think that's I've been happy eating it with only a powdered sugar dusting. You've inspired me. No guarantee that I'll get fancy next time I make it, though.




*CG*, that's dang good cake, and I really don't care for Chocolate!
I put a ganache on the outside and then sprinkle Coconut and chopped Pecans over that, really delicious cake!  Oh and I make then in half sized bundts, so two cakes per recipe, one to share


----------



## msmofet (Jul 18, 2020)

How about some salads

Pasta Salad 



Macaroni Salad



Kidney & Cannellini Bean Salad



Caesar Salad



Greek Salad



Grilled Lemon Herb Mediterranean Chicken Salad


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 18, 2020)

All this food looks like professionals did it!! *FANTASTIC....*

*Well, here's my darling Souschef all dressed for the party...I'm not dressed yet. 
*


----------



## taxlady (Jul 18, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> All this food looks like professionals did it!! *FANTASTIC....*
> 
> Well, here's my darling Souschef all dressed for the party...*I'm not dressed yet. *


Nice motif on the mask.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 18, 2020)

You two sillies!  You could take your act on the road - if that was a "thing" these days.

*Kayelle,* Himself really liked Souschef's mask pattern. I've been going through more of my fabric and ran across a good sized piece I had bought for a valance for his bathroom. It's a dark blue field with white sky images such as shooting stars and such. The shooting stars glow in the dark!  I can cut a 10" swath from it and still have enough left for a valance. Since the sewing machine is upstairs and even with A/C it gets warm in there (and that's the room I sleep in, to boot), Himself and I have to wrestle the machine down to the family room. One it's downstairs, I'll get back to sewing masks.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 18, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You two sillies!  You could take your act on the road - if that was a "thing" these days.
> 
> *Kayelle,* Himself really liked Souschef's mask pattern. I've been going through more of my fabric and ran across a good sized piece I had bought for a valance for his bathroom. *It's a dark blue field with white sky images such as shooting stars and such. The shooting stars glow in the dark!  *I can cut a 10" swath from it and still have enough left for a valance. Since the sewing machine is upstairs and even with A/C it gets warm in there (and that's the room I sleep in, to boot), Himself and I have to wrestle the machine down to the family room. One it's downstairs, I'll get back to sewing masks.




SC says thanks..it fits his love of vintage air planes. He ordered it from Esty.com after sweeping the internet looking for something like it.  

Oh that pattern would be so great for your "star gazing sweetie"! I can't wait to see him in it. We need to see you too....


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 19, 2020)

SO many yummy things!  I want MsMofet's pepperoni chip and macaroni salad recipes!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 19, 2020)

Kathleen said:


> SO many yummy things! I want MsMofet's pepperoni chip and macaroni salad recipes!


 Thank you Kathleen.

I will type them up (I have reworked some of my recipes. So some have new versions now) as soon as I can.

Remind me if it takes to long.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 19, 2020)

Is it too late to join the party?

I'll bring:

ABTs



Bacon Wrapped Kielbasa



A Fattie



and Paklava for dessert


----------



## msmofet (Jul 19, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> Is it too late to join the party?
> 
> I'll bring:
> 
> ...


 
YUM!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 19, 2020)

That looks wonderful Andy. No, it's not too late to join the party.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Jul 19, 2020)

taxlady said:


> I don't think you look angry. I think Linda looks startled or surprised, not scared. BTW, nice name . I'm a Linda too. There's a lot of us in my age group.
> 
> Rum punch sounds good and I can hardly wait to try those spicy lamb kebabs. Recipe please.
> 
> DH and I haven't bothered with hair trimming / cutting. We both just wear ours in pony tails.


 

You asked for this recipe, Linda - 


*Lamb Shish Kabobs with Tomato Tzatziki*

1.5 lbs. fresh ground lamb
1/4 cup minced green onions
- 2 tspns red wine vinegar 
- 1 tspn minced garlic
- 3/4 tspn salt 
- 1/2 tspn ground black pepper 
-1/4 tspn ground cumin
-1/8 tspn ground cinnamon (optional)
- Heat -  1 tspn Harissa spice blend - if you have it - or your option of:
e.g -.  Up to 1 tspn finely diced jalapeno or other hot chili pepper depending on your desired heat 'tolerance level'; or several large dashes of your favorite hot sauce.
Mix all the above ingredients until evenly distributed.  Shape portions of the mix into  rolls like short cigars, each about 3" long X 1" or so in diameter. This should make 16 rolls.
Cover & refrigerate for at least 1 hour before grilling. 
Soak 16 wooden skewers in water for at least 1/2 hour before assembly & grilling.
This will suffice to make 8 skewers of 2 rolls each, using 2 skewers in each of  the 2 roll portions as follows: 
After chilling the lamb rolls, place 2 rolls one above the other. Push a skewer through the 2 rolls about 1" from their ends. Repeat with another skewer parallel to the first one about the same distance from the other end. This represents a good serving portion per person and the double skewering should provide a more stable base to facilitate grilling them by keeping the meat rolls whole and undamaged when turning. However, you may of course find it ok to opt for skewering just one roll to each skewer but shape them somewhat longer than 3".
Lightly brush them with olive oil & grill for approx.   5 - 7 minutes over direct heat with the lid closed as much as possible, turning 2 or 3 times, until nicely browned all over but still slightly pink and juicy in the center. Serve warm with the dipping sauce.

*Dipping Sauce*
- 1 cup yogurt, preferably thick Greek style
-1/2 cup finely chopped ripe tomato
-1/4 cup shredded carrot
-1 tspn finely chopped parsley
- 2 tspns olive oil
- 1/2 tspn minced garlic 
- 1/4 tspn salt
- 1/8 tspn ground black pepper 

Mix all the sauce ingredients and refrigerate until ready to serve.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 19, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> Is it too late to join the party?
> 
> I'll bring:
> 
> ...




Heck no it's not too late Andy! We're just getting started. Show us your mask, and the food looks FAB!!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 19, 2020)

*OK..I'm dressed for the party now. *

 The bandana style mask works better for my breathing but since I'm not the cowgirl type, I fashioned one out of a pretty dinner napkin with a button and elastic loop at the back. No sewing machine required. I wish it was lighter weight though. I'll try again.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 19, 2020)

Cinnamon Rolls


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 19, 2020)

kayelle said:


> *ok..i'm dressed for the party now. *
> 
> the bandana style mask works better for my breathing but since i'm not the cowgirl type, i fashioned one out of a pretty dinner napkin with a button and elastic loop at the back. No sewing machine required. I wish it was lighter weight though. I'll try again.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 19, 2020)

I've got a pitcher of Non-Alcoholic beverage,
Plantation Iced Tea 
It's just Sweet Tea with Pineapple Juice and some Mint in it,
very ONO!!!
Oh and I didn't forget the little umbrellas


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 19, 2020)

I love it all!  The recipes, the pictures of everyone in their masks.  What a great party this would be!  



I have a scarf one too, Kayelle.  It smooshes my nose though!


MsMofet - Cinnamon rolls?????  Erm......Yum!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 19, 2020)

Kayelle, I love your bandana style mask. I think you are wise to make it nice and long, to help keep out the cooties.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 19, 2020)

Kathleen said:


> I love it all!  The recipes, the pictures of everyone in their masks.  What a great party this would be!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahh Haaa...it smooshed my nose too before I *whipstitched* a covered wire 

from from the top of a cookie bag. It worked great with the nose smooshing.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 19, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Kayelle, I love your bandana style mask. I think you are wise to make it nice and long, to help keep out the cooties.




*That's the truth Taxi.* Who would have thought as little kids, that *cooties *are real, and out to get you?


----------



## taxlady (Jul 19, 2020)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> You asked for this recipe, Linda -
> 
> 
> *Lamb Shish Kabobs with Tomato Tzatziki*
> ...


Thank you. It sounds great. I have saved the recipe.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 19, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> *That's the truth Taxi.* Who would have thought as little kids, that *cooties *are real, and out to get you?


I remember seeing a meme on FB, not long after the pandemic started.  It was something to the effect of, Of all the things I learned as a kid, I wouldn't have expected cooties to be so important.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 19, 2020)

taxlady said:


> i remember seeing a meme on fb, not long after the pandemic started.  It was something to the effect of, of all the things i learned as a kid, i wouldn't have expected cooties to be so important.





yup!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 19, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 41982
> 
> yup!



Yeah, that's the one.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 19, 2020)

You’ll have to take my word that I’m devilishly handsome under the mask.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 20, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> View attachment 41983
> 
> You’ll have to take my word that I’m devilishly handsome under the mask.




No need Andy, if it counts, I think you are indeed devilishly handsome my friend!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2020)

It’s 1:00am it’s 84F outside and it’s 94F in here.  Tomorrow it’s going to be 98F without the heat index. It will probably be over 100F in here. Not sure how the cats and us can deal with this.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 20, 2020)

Can you get a hotel room for the day? One with a pool [emoji2]


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 20, 2020)

I wish I could magically transport you here with me MsM. It was 83F today and we could hit my private beach where we're having the *Covid PARTY!!*


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Jul 21, 2020)

I wish you could magically transport Linda & I there, Kay - looks great -we'd love it !


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 21, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I wish I could magically transport you here with me MsM. It was 83F today and we could hit my private beach where we're having the *Covid PARTY!!*





That is a beautiful spot.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 21, 2020)

OK it's a deal....everyone is magically transported to my beach for the party. Grab your surfboards or boogie boards. We saw a pod of dolphins out there the other day. The water is chilly but it's 84F today...


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 21, 2020)

*My surfboard back in the day was a Longboard. These kids are amazing!!*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMChBJZUDK8


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm on my way!!!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 21, 2020)

I never learned to surf. I did accidentally body surf once. My sister and I were diving through the breakers. They were 3' to 4' waves. Well, one of them carried me to shore. That was a rush. I loved it, until I stood up and my one piece bathing suit was down around my thighs, nearly down to my knees. I was about 16 y.o. at the time.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 21, 2020)

*I'm the one on the far left..
*


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 21, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> *I'm the one on the far left..
> *



Is that a recent photo? Based on your avatar, I thought you were a brunette.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 21, 2020)

taxlady said:


> I never learned to surf. I did accidentally body surf once. My sister and I were diving through the breakers. They were 3' to 4' waves. Well, one of them carried me to shore. That was a rush. I loved it, until I stood up and my one piece bathing suit was down around my thighs, nearly down to my knees. I was about 16 y.o. at the time.




 I actually loved body surfing best of all. It was a real art form to do it well, before I learned to surf. Never lost my suit in the surf, but I sure did loose the bottom of a two piece suit when I was lake water skiing. It really ticked me off that I had to let go of the tow line.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 21, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> Is that a recent photo? Based on your avatar, I thought you were a brunette.




I was a sun bleached blonde then Andy. Actually, "lemon juice sun bleached blonde" to be exact. Here's another avatar I use at another site.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 23, 2020)

msmofet said:


> Thank you Kathleen.
> 
> I will type them up (I have reworked some of my recipes. So some have new versions now) as soon as I can.
> 
> Remind me if it takes to long.


 
Here you go Kathleen. Sorry it took so long. Enjoy!

*Ms. Mofet's 3 Cheese and Pepperoni Chips* 

*Ms. Mofet's Macaroni Salad*


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 24, 2020)

Sorry,  I didn't know I needed a haircut and beard trim this much.  O well, it is what it is.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 24, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> *I'm the one on the far left..
> *



I love this party.  I'm the one in the center with the bathing dress!  



Kayelle said:


> I actually loved body surfing best of all. It was a real art form to do it well, before I learned to surf. Never lost my suit in the surf, but I sure did loose the bottom of a two piece suit when I was lake water skiing. It really ticked me off that I had to let go of the tow line.



Water skiing is how I lost my lovely "Hang Ten" bikini bottoms.  I never had the balance for surfing of any kind.  But skiing, I could get on my feet....until I lost my suit bottoms.  



msmofet said:


> Here you go Kathleen. Sorry it took so long. Enjoy!
> 
> *Ms. Mofet's 3 Cheese and Pepperoni Chips*
> 
> *Ms. Mofet's Macaroni Salad*



Thank you! Thank you!  These sound awesome!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 24, 2020)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Sorry,  I didn't know I needed a haircut and beard trim this much.  O well, it is what it is.




I *LOVE* your look Whista... You're a keeper!!


 Today I took SC out on the patio, and after he took his T shirt off he had a  (partial) body makeover so he no longer looks like Sasquatch. OMG, the transformation was hysterical, and he's no longer the Silver Back Gorilla with a DA on his spine. Love is blind.
He's now presentable to be without his shirt and party on the beach!! Let's party pretty people!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 24, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hphwfq1wLJs&list=RDHphwfq1wLJs&start_radio=1&t=39


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 2, 2020)

I will also bring my niece's freshly made guacamole with her fruity Sangria!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 2, 2020)

How about 

Sesame Chicken



Fried Rice



Egg Rolls



Fried Wontons


----------

